# What do you guys/gals use to get out on the ice?



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I use my Mule, I can get everything in the box, no need to tow a thing. Plus I have a full soft cab, I put a heater in it for those long trips off the ice after dark at -0. Show some pic's of your rig.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i use my legs.all the crap i got and i use my legs. :lol:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

A real man will _walk_ 3-5 miles to get to his hot spot.


Ok, so maybe that should be _poor_ man, just trying to make myself feel better. :lol:


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

You guys are tougher than me.  :tdo12:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

nah, just poor, I am jealous of your mule. But I love icefishing so hoof it I must....most of the places I fish involve walking much less than 1 mile anyway....


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

i got my legs just pack every think in the shack and go!...usualy gets me a mile out and a mile back in!!!!!!! but once you reach your destanaion there is no need for a heater!!!!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

an assortment from last year. The homemade dogsled is a hoot to ride!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

My two feet,but when I get lucky and can talk my buddy into going I get a ride on his BAD **** Polaris 500.Someday........ I will have to get me one of those.I am still young so I might as well get some excercise.


----------



## northwesthunter (May 5, 2006)

Hope to use my '82 John Deere 440 sportfire that I just bought for $150!


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

northwesthunter said:


> Hope to use my '82 John Deere 440 sportfire that I just bought for $150!


you gota tell me how that works maby ill have to take my Deere out on the ice!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

2005 honda foreman 500 4x4


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

RichP said:


> A real man will _walk_ 3-5 miles to get to his hot spot.
> 
> 
> Ok, so maybe that should be _poor_ man, just trying to make myself feel better. :lol:


 :lol: 

Hey, thats MY line  I am in the same boat Rich...I feel your pain, or should I say my legs do!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

2004 rancher i use to walk it sucked!now im fat!


----------



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

just the good old fashion 1982 yamaha yt125 3 wheeler but if that goes thru who cares


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

da fish hunter said:


> but if that goes thru who cares


well if you're on it at the time, you might care, as well as your parents. be careful out there! 

If you're not on it, probably just the DEQ


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I use my 87 Suzuki LT 230 e, both myself and my buddy have the same units we bought em brand new. She's never let me down, been used to Bear Hunt in Canada & all the way out to Alexandria MN for the North American Ice Fishing Championship & back...plus years of haulin my deer in & hoisting them. As well as just trail ridin for hours...at almost 20 years old she'll be out again this fall & winter & in the woods & on the ice.


----------



## HuRon (May 11, 2002)

Nice rig, FYRE,

Pair of LaCrosse size 12's, for me. For accessories, got some HT ice creepers for slick conditions. Down here in the armpit (SW) where it's always warm & wet, you guys with the ATV's got the right idea. Spend more time trail riding than ice transport time, I'm sure. Wasn't really any lakes in a 20 mi. radius of me, that I can think of, where a standard vehicle could get out safely last year. But there's always north, I guess. 
Was a guy on a local lake that was sliding his flatbottom out (short distance) for awhile. Guess that would qualify as an AIV (Alternative Ice Vehicle). Seriously looked at an ARGO, but couldn't justify the cost> No matter how hard I tried. 
Another local had a hovercraft. He lived out on an island & had to commute daily. He pulled out some fishermen that went through & eventually donated it to the local firefighters for a rescue vehicle when he moved. Pretty cool. They're awful noisy (and pricey), though. Same thing with air boats. Saw one for sale last year, but it was sold before I could check it out. 
Still remember the pic of the flat bottom posted here a couple years ago with conduit "runners" & a modified outboard with a saw blade for a prop. :yikes: That was the ultimate AIV. Pretty impressive HB engineering, too. 
Where there's a will, there's a way, I s'pose. :lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I am partially disabled and can only walk a couple hundred yards on a good day so I'm really limited as to where I can fish. I also have a 14 hp. John Deere garden tractor that I'm thinking of using. Take the deck off and put the tire chains on and go for it. 

I have been saying this for a couple of years but the only thing I'm kind of worried about is it not starting out on the ice after being out 8 or 10 hours. It is electric start and does NOT have a pull start. I know it will go thru a lot of snow cus I done it before. Have a big jet sled and Shappel 3000. It is a dependable tractor and has a Kawasaki engine that has an pressurized oil system. But like I said I'd hate to be a 1/2 mile or so out somewhere and it won't start, that would suck............

I know it sure would get some strange looks but if it would work what the hey............would get me out farther than I usually get to go....

I have a little 4' X 6' trailer that I haul it in. Not much snow on the ice I could even pull the trailer with all my stuff in it instead of dragging it.

Sound reasonable?????????????


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What ice? I fished in every month by boat since March 2005.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I will be using this one for Ice fishing. Brand New $1950 Now I can tackle the bigger lakes


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

just my two feet....can't afford much more than that!


----------



## ovendoctor (Jan 19, 2006)

1973 john deer jdx 4

aint pretty but gets the job done


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

My first snowmobile was a JDX4 a 1974 I bought it used back some 27 years ago....those are some good memories


----------



## ovendoctor (Jan 19, 2006)

ya,we end up with all sort of basket cases
they suvive or get scrapted
also got a 3hp jiffy auger[the old single handel one]
the jdx4 does a fine job of pulling the homade shanty [3x7]out on the ice
its much easyer with stanless steel runners


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sure it's been said already, but Sorel size 11! :lol: 

If I lived in the sticks, I'd have some kind of 4x4 quad I'm sure.

Sid


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bigsid said:


> I'm sure it's been said already, but Sorel size 11! :lol:
> 
> If I lived in the sticks, I'd have some kind of 4x4 quad I'm sure.
> 
> Sid


WHY don't 'cha Sid??
It's where you belong........... I lived in the city fer too loooooooooooooooong.........

:evilsmile


----------

